

Facebook's Sponsored Posts Become Smarter (and Creepier) - sthatipamala
http://sridattalabs.com/2012/11/28/sponsored-stories/

======
Evbn
Welcome to 2008? Facebook has been letting sponsors attach your friends'
faces/comments in ads for a long time.

